# What levels do you set for Levo SL assist modes?



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

Because I thought eco mode was too easy, and turbo mode was too much power, I modified the assist power levels.
I programmed eco, trail, and turbo modes down to 25/35, 40/60, & 65/85.
Thinking of reducing them some more.
I’m getting pretty good mileage, 34.9 miles / 4965 ft, without an extender. 7% battery remaining.
Anybody else dissatisfied with the default settings? What settings work best for you?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

At what point is it even worth it being on an ebike if you keep turning the power down? 

My turbo is at 100/100 and I wish it was twice as much power. Lol. I think trail is at 70/100, and eco is whatever came default. 

With 1 range extender I can get 30 miles and 6000’+ consistently. I usually get tired before the battery runs out and finish with 20-30% left.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

i set it according to ride duration/climbing. If its short i use no range extender with 50,75,100/100. Longer same settings but with extender. More than 25 miles / 3k climbing i have to turn it down a bit. It's adequate but on road sections the fast forward effect of the higher power motor is missed


----------



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

RBoardman said:


> At what point is it even worth it being on an ebike if you keep turning the power down?
> 
> My turbo is at 100/100 and I wish it was twice as much power. Lol. I think trail is at 70/100, and eco is whatever came default.
> 
> With 1 range extender I can get 30 miles and 6000’+ consistently. I usually get tired before the battery runs out and finish with 20-30% left.


I have to admit, I love turbo mode. I usually save it for the last few climbs, when I know I will not run out of power before getting back to the car. It does not feel like exercise, tho I’m sure it is when I’m pushing that last few miles as hard as I can go.


----------



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

natrat said:


> It's adequate but on road sections the fast forward effect of the higher power motor is missed


Good point. For getting the road sections out of the way, full power is never too powerful. We need more modes.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

guy-hero: I am about like you. I like dialing down the modes so I can simply feel like I'm on a light bike and keep my fitness up. I still ride the regular bike so my fitness is decent. I just sold my full-power Pivot Shuttle...just not as much fun as the Levo SL, though a great light full-power bike that is enjoyable. I don't hit any road sections and very few fire roads. I'm mostly just on mountainous Singletrack. I'll prob try the same setting as you for my next ride. I don't use Turbo so I'll leave that at max. If I ever need it, it will be there at 100%.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

It depends on the ride. There's a trail system out my front door. A short loop, 12-1600 ft of climbing (12-15 miles) I'll blast it using mostly Trail 60/80 and Turbo 100/100 w/no extender. In the mountains with 4-5k+ climbing, 35+ miles, I'll dial down eco 35/50, trail 50/60 and turbo at 80/100 for the short, technical steeeep sections - with an extender.

I generally get away with as much power as possible, with the goal of a reserve of 10-15% battery left. I ride my mountain bike half of the time.

On the shorter 12 mile loop, I'll have 35/40% battery left using full Turbo exclusively- no extender.

The beauty is the ability to set it however you like.


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

I run 25/75 Eco, 25/100 trail & 100/100 Turbo. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

For fun try something like 100/20....inverted from what most use.

Anyway I use 20/30, 40/55, 60/80


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> At what point is it even worth it being on an ebike if you keep turning the power down?
> 
> My turbo is at 100/100 and I wish it was twice as much power. Lol. I think trail is at 70/100, and eco is whatever came default.
> 
> With 1 range extender I can get 30 miles and 6000’+ consistently. I usually get tired before the battery runs out and finish with 20-30% left.



If I only had one bike I could see turning it down or some super long ride I wanted to try to maximize my battery for, but if I want to work that hard I'll take the pedal bike out. 

I haven't had any desire to mess with the factory presets yet. I usually just keep it in trail mode unless something is ridiculously steep or I'm in a hurry, usually get 20 miles/5,000' elevation with 3-4 bars left. I noticed on the ebike up shifting and pedaling slower is actually easier since it seems to make the motor do more work, if I down shift it feels like I have do more work counter intuitive from the pedal bike.


----------

